# Need help on ECA



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for Canada FSWP Visa under NOC 'Software engineer - test', and, decided to do it on my own instead of going to a consultant as they are charging hefty money like 1.5L (registered) which i have no interest to pay. Is it really worthy to hire a consultant and apply?

Also, I am planning to start with ECA as I have already given IELTS last year aug with scores L-8.5,R-7,W-T,S-6.5. W.r.t ECA I am planning to go with WES, is this the best assessment authority to select for software engineers or any other AA?

do i need to submit the docs(marks sheets and certificates) of following degress or only the lastest/last degree?
1.M.Sc CS
2.B.Sc CS and Electronics
3.12th
4.10th

Please help me as this would be really helpful in finishing ECA


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,
You can do it on your own also.
Yes you should submit all these to wes on the safer side.
I hope you have gone through compete instructions.
For MSc and bsc you will have to approach university and get all mark sheets and certificate attested by controller and registrar in the university sealed envelope again attested on the opening along with wes address on the envelope. 

All the best

Regards,
Ash


----------



## PM99 (Jun 16, 2014)

fkiddy12,

You can hire a consultant or do it yourself. As mentioned before if you have read the instructions carefully and understand the process then you can proceed to do it yourself. I know that most of the consultants charge a lot of money but some of them are really proactive and will help you to plan and organise the entire submission process (whether its ECA or actual PR application).

You need not send your 10th and 12th mark sheets to WES. Only MSc & BSc transcripts are required. All the best for your application.


----------

